# AC-50 Performance Tweaks for SuperBeetle



## terrorr (Jul 17, 2017)

Whoa. Crickets. Is nobody using this setup anymore?? There must be thousands out there. I was just hoping someone with a little more experience using the HPEVs motors and Curtis controller could help me out. The Curtis manual is so vague. Despite that, I have been doing alot of tweaking and testing and have made some major improvements. Anybody else?


----------



## gmills (Feb 26, 2017)

I just completed a EV build with the HPEVS AC51 and the Curtis 1239E controller with 144 volts. Runs good but I would also like to improve the start performance. A little sluggish off the line. I agree the HPEVS manual and "Spyglass" information is very weak. I have just started to play with the fine tuning. Still figuring out the range and battery SOC. I am using an EMUS BMS and I cannot communicate with the Curtis controller. I will gladly share what I learn when I figure it out.


----------



## gmills (Feb 26, 2017)

terrorr said:


> Hi there. I have an AC-50 motor with Curtis 1238 controller in my 74 Superbeetle. It’s my second build using an HPEVs motor (the other was an AC-51). The car is running well, however, I am looking to squeeze out abit more speed and performance.
> 
> I have scoured the internet for info on the various settings you can change using Spyglass or performance tweaks for the AC-50 without success. There is almost no info out there and I was wondering if there is anyone still using this system that may have some tips. The manual has only the most minimal info.
> 
> ...


I am starting to fine tune my system and have set the Normal Accel to 1.5 but did not see any difference. Will try higher and let you know what happens.


----------

